# NISMO SubFrame Brace



## BigD240 (May 17, 2003)

NISMO subFrame Power Brace

Any body here got one of these? I'm building up my suspension right now and am wondering what's the difference between this and just bolting/welding a bar between the subframe arms that came on the car? Is it made of a different material? Lighter, Stiffer?

Thanks


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

I have one but yet to install it. The big difference is the mounting points for the TC rods. Nismo boxed that area for much greater strength. Plus I think the arms themselves are beefier.


----------



## bmoses (May 2, 2002)

I just installed one of thoses not too long ago. The part looked great and high quality. It fit and lined up pretty well. I was impressed. I did however need to elongate one bolt hole just slightly, however I'm not dissapointed or surprised that I needed to do that. One out of about 6 or 8 bolts on a part that spans several feet in length is pretty damn good I think. I also did ES bushings at the same time so it was a pretty complete package. You could acheive the same by welding a bar, but like Jim said the brackets are a little beefier and I would probably go ahead and just get the Nismo part. I got mine for $210 shipped. I think its very worthwhile. 

-$0.02


----------

